# Perdomo Lot 23 Robusto Cigar Review - Pleasing Letdown



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I bought the stick on impulse, and then read the reviews here. I will be completely honest, this cigar was plainly decent. It was certainly nothing...

Read the full review here: Perdomo Lot 23 Robusto Cigar Review - Pleasing Letdown


----------



## Twain (Nov 18, 2009)

When I first starting smoking, this was my "go to" stick for those days when i couldn't decide what to smoke. Though I was never blown away, I was never let down, either. These days, it is a a great palette reset button.


----------

